

Google Chrome haters - Algor
http://isizulu.net/
Is this the best way to say that a browser is not supported?
======
dlikhten
lol, their site is so complex that chrome cannot render it... should this go
to reddit not HN?

~~~
Algor
they should be nice about it though :) and yea, this should go to reddit

------
pacomerh
hehe, I wonder what makes a serious browser for them. Chrome is pretty serious
to me.

